
Show HN: A portable virtual DOM - codr4life
https://github.com/codr4life/vicsydev/blob/master/portable_virtual_dom.md
======
fiatjaf
So you discovered the idea of virtual DOM in 2000, but the rest of the world
had to wait for React?

